# Two in one night.



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so mad at myself. And sad, and just generally feeling like my bettas are cursed. I've lost THREE females in a week, and none of them went peacefully. Goldberry from dropsy ... these two from really nasty injuries. It wasn't pretty. I love these fish so much ... it's so hard to see them hurt and unable to do anything to help them. I had to put Lalaith to sleep ... she was literally bleeding to death, it was all I could do. Rest in peace girls ... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having such a tough time with your fish lately.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry:-( But don't feel bad, I once lost 6 females in 3 days.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't blame yourself. In the space of a month we lost 2 males and 3 females. Sometimes these things happen and there's not much you can do to stop it. You took care of them as much as was within your power--in Lalaith's case you made things easier for her. 

I beat myself up over the ones that I tried and failed to save until my room mate pointed out that those failures would have been worse if nothing had been attempted. You did what you needed to do...it just wasn't meant to be this time. Don't let it discourage you from trying again.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope this bad wave passes by soon, I'm sorry to hear about your girls.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, everyone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about your fish.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

my deepest condolences... 
But I'm sure that you'd do it all over again, because of your love for them. And I'm sure they were lucky to have such a loving parent.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am sorry to hear that


----------



## ghostfish2 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, im sorry to hear that. Im sure they where happy while they lived because you probley cared for them alot or you wouldn't be on this site.


----------

